

Phusion Passenger now supports the new Ruby 2.1 Out-Of-Band GC - FooBarWidget
http://blog.phusion.nl/2014/01/31/phusion-passenger-now-supports-the-new-ruby-2-1-out-of-band-gc/

======
rb2k_
It's always fun to see how things in software engineering turn out.

The "We've added support" in the blogpost turns into a "I think this will
break the tuning mechanism" in the Pull request
([https://github.com/tmm1/gctools/pull/5](https://github.com/tmm1/gctools/pull/5))

As annoying as it is, it's a fun pastime :)

~~~
FooBarWidget
As mentioned in the blog post, this pull request is an ongoing effort. There
are still changes that have to be made.

